# Leaving the scene of an accident?



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

My friend and I were rear-ended and the guy who hit us left the scene when we asked him to exchange paperwork. We got his license plate number and called the cops. The responding officer said he knew the guy (he played softball with him). A few hours after the incident, the cop called to tell us that the guy was rushing to pick up his kids and was going to call in the accident later. The cop said he is giving his friend the benefit of the doubt. I think the guy should be charged with leaving the scene, but the cop said he won't. Is there anything we can do?


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> The responding officer said he knew the guy (he played softball with him).


Did he.....really .

Is there anything you can do? Absolutley! Call Deval and tell him the spot you got hit is dangerous and needs an around the clock detail for safety purposes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

The officer said he would give us a copy of the accident report, so that should have all of his information. It just bothers me that this guy isn't getting in trouble at all for leaving the accident. So is it OK to leave the scene of an accident as long as you call it in later?? I thought you had to stop as soon as it is safe to do so to exchange info.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

USMCMP is right...should get all of his info to for the claim with you Insurance Company.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> My friend and I were rear-ended


I for one would not come on a public sight and tell people I was rear ended.


----------



## crisco88 (Apr 7, 2007)

94c said:


> I for one would not come on a public sight and tell people I was rear ended.


HAHAHHAHA


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

Go to the PD and ask for a Stupervisor............


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

94c said:


> I for one would not come on a public sight and tell people I was rear ended.


CLASSIC SNL JEPARDY SKIT

Alex Trabeck (Will Farrell): "the letter of the alphabet the word 'Cat' falls in"
Sean Connery(Darrel Hammond): "What is in the R's?"
AT: "No, not in the R's"
SC: "That's not what your mother said last night, TRABECK!"


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Why do you even need the "cops"? Go to the District court, speak with the nice clerk lady, and file charges yourself. It's a piece of cake. As soon as you tell the judge and jury what happened, this guy will probably get 5-10 in state prison. The whole process is also very speedy. I'm guessing that this should be all wrapped up in less than a week. Good luck!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Haaaahaaaa


----------



## Badge (Jan 8, 2008)

For the most part, you're not going to get a straight answer here... But like Sniper said, go to the station and ask for a supervisor and explain the situation. Leaving the scene shows no class, covering for him shows even less.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Badge said:


> For the most part, you're not going to get a straight answer here... But like Sniper said, go to the station and ask for a supervisor and explain the situation. Leaving the scene shows no class, covering for him shows even less.


Might also show the guy had something to hide. Maybe the officer should reconsider who he "covers" for just because they play softball. The officer is placing himself in a bad situation by explaining away this moron's actions.


----------

